# Band saw jig to cut a PVC pipe lengthwise



## BubingaBill (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm making a box that needs trays in it like something for poker chips. After not finding anything online I came up with this.









The left board is your rip fence set to half the diameter of your PVC pipe. On the right is your sled. 2 boards screwed together at half the diameter of the PVC pipe. Please note I haven't tried this yet and I'm not sure which would be better, hot glue or screws through the upright board on the right. If you use screws remember you will be left with small holes down one half. In my case this will not be seen as I will be covering it with fabric.

Feedback is always welcomed!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks good, depending on how thick (depth not kerf) you might be able to have the sled part clamped to the table and push just the PVC pipe through. It's unlikely that it would rotate much if at all provided a steady hand was making a conscience effort to keep it from rotating.


----------



## BubingaBill (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks BigBlock.
My major concern is the pipe rotating. If I was just making short pieces for a poker chip set then I would "carefully" push it through. But I'm making 3' long pieces that need to be perfect. Or as close as I can get!
The halves will be laid side by side and glued together to make 3 troughs with the one in the center from a wider pipe.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

3' long might require more of a fixture to keep things in place. I was thinking based on what you mentioned with the poker chips this would be something that would be cut into fairly short pieces.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I would build a platform of one piece of wood, run it thru the bandsaw with you fence set half the width of the pipe.
cut a kerf in the wood, then take it out. Drill a hole in the wood to take a piece of hacksaw blade(use hacksaws hole).
put the wood back in, and stick the hacksaw blade in, put the screw in. you now have something to prevent the pipe from rotating after cutting the pipe.. since the blade will keep you from turning.
The second blade (hack) will keep the pipe from turning, while you cut with the bandsaw.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I would probably us a bar clamp arrangement.


----------



## BubingaBill (Oct 15, 2013)

Jeff. You lost me. Can you draw this?

Loren, I'm not sure what you mean. I don't have any bar clamps.

I'm not sure at the moment but I think the pipes will be 1 1/4" and 5/8".


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Jeff has the right way to do it. The PVC must be prevented from rotating as you cut. The jig will work the same as a splitter on a tablesaw.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Screw a board the same width as the pipe diameter to the PVC and run it through with the board against your fence. I would do it on the tablesaw but if your bandsaw is adjusted well it will work fine.


----------

